# Cemetery Columns/ Pillars



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

These were more work than I expected.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great man!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. I would guess they are a bit on the heavy side. And as far as finding those gargoyles at amazon for $20 each, I am totally green.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What every tasteful cemetery should have - gargoyles on columns to greet the visitors Very nice, and now I'm going to go look for gargoyles on Amazon.com:jol:.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Posted on another forum but will repeat here.Those look great!!!


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the measurements!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

They look great, nice work!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks Great, good job. I never got into the DC prop books maybe Ill check one out..:jol:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are great. Well done.


----------

